# Omg!!!!!!



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

364 days until Halloween!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Better get cracking!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

haha


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

LOL! We were already kicking around new ideas last night. Better get cracking.


----------



## BoysinBoo (Dec 10, 2007)

Last night I had to promise a TOT to have more snakes next year.


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

I think I hear the sound of a whip cracking...I'm afraid!


----------



## Spookineer (Aug 20, 2006)

I *will* be ready for next year, I *will* be ready, I *will*, I *will*....


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Already got my new theme, and new props started


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

I think I've got next year's theme or at least a vague idea of what I will do. I have to start earlier this year.


----------



## randyaz (May 26, 2006)

*!!! Omg !!!*

...There's only 364 days untill Halloween !!!!


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

randy!!!! ROFLMAO!!!

http://hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=13777


----------



## randyaz (May 26, 2006)

LOL...i didnt see your post


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

nooooooooooooooo im not even done from last year


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

I need a break!..........at least for a little while................


----------



## rottincorps (Jun 1, 2008)

Broke last years record......256 tots......New record of 354 tots!... the weather was great cloudy 68 degrees. no breeze, the sing pumpkins was a big hit and the toe pincher fully automated scared a few, all in all lots of great comments,..............but when the weather turned to crap at 1:46 am and had to run out side to retrieve the stuff that couldn't take the rain and lightning, that part sucked, now to get ready for next year, hope all had a great time with your haunts


----------



## ghost37 (Jul 30, 2008)

That is too funny! My husband is already rolling his eyes, because I have started making my floorplan for next year.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

LOL, got my theme picked out for next year. Unfortunately I'm not allowed any Halloween activities until Jan 1 - it's part of the deal with my SO to put up with this wacky hobby. Nov.1-Dec.31 Holiday Season talk only.


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

But Halloween is a holiday, isn't it? Ah well, maybe you'll get something for Christmas that will make a good prop.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

New Halloween eve resolution. I promise to finish all the props I started last year


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

Have they drawn the names yet?


----------



## Daphne (Oct 18, 2006)

Every Halloween night around midnight when I am still dragging props and such in the house, I say this is ridiculous, I am NOT going to this much effort and doing all this stuff next year. Then today, I actually caught myself announcing at dinner that we are building the animatronic witch during Christmas break this year....

Of course the sad thing is I've had all the stuff to build her for 2 years but that isn't the point....


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I was chatting with hubby about scaling back our haunt next year, and he roooolllleedddd his eyes at me, saying "I don't want to hear anything about Halloween!!" whereupon I mentioned the 364. 

Some people just don't "get it"..LOL.

5r, waiting for the 90% off sales in 10 days....


----------



## Adam I (Jun 16, 2007)

New Halloween eve resolution. I resolve to finish a prop before staring on new ones


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Adam I said:


> New Halloween eve resolution. I resolve to finish a prop before staring on new ones


LOL I've heard THAT one before


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

What is this word "finish"? (looking at bag full of $50 worth of electronics that never got put together).

d5


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

OMG - now it's only 362 days!

I think the list is up to three new props we want to work on for 2009 and we're already tossing around ideas for the $20 prop contest (is it March yet?).


----------



## Adam I (Jun 16, 2007)

debbie5 said:


> What is this word "finish"?
> d5


I don't know my wife told me, I need to do that


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Down to 362 days to go now. I'll never be done in time!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

I was just thinking, if I don't take the props down I will be that far ahead for next year and it would save mowing that part of the lawn where the cemetry is too.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

I was originally planning on helping out a different haunt every year but the one I was at Friday is so damned good I think I want to go back next year heheheh... maybe help out more with the build, and make an animation or two for their graveyard. They're sort of big on architecture & layout but low on engineering, maybe I could supply a bit more tech... I'm coming up with an idea or two...

I need to assemble my Haunter Errant kit. Have an organized, portable system for everything that I can transport easily. That, and rebuilding my crawler, are my main projects for this year.


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

I have been planning my 09 haunt since the first week of construction on my 08 haunt!

It never stops!
.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Well since i can't speak about Halloween until after Christmas my Nov 1st resolution will be to FINISH a project before starting another one. I always look at November 1st like Jan 1st is for most people. The hubs says i have so many half finished things in the HG(halloween garage) that I have a months worth of work in there. SOOO instead of talking about it before Christmas Im going to work on finishing up my 08 projects that I didnt get done or just ran out of time for. And THEN start my new list for 09. That is of course AFTER i put away ALL the stuff i used this year and clean up that hideous mess that the crazy me left in the HG because for the last month they didnt put things away just shoved them here or there. NOW the sane me has to go back and organize and clean that nasty thing LOL.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

I'd appreciate it if everyone passing by Peoria would stop in at Kellie's house and put a coat of latex on the dragon for me, save me a trip!


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Vlad said:


> I'd appreciate it if everyone passing by Peoria would stop in at Kellie's house and put a coat of latex on the dragon for me, save me a trip!


Is that a promise or a threat?


----------

